# Trying to trace my old horse.



## vroutledge (5 October 2009)

My beautiful horse got sold in the early months of 2007 whilst i was away in australia, only to return and find out my mother had sold him, i was devastated!!

I am hoping to find out as much information as possible about where he is and if he is okay........

His name is Dan and he will have turned 10 this year, he is 16/16.1hh and in the summer he is bright bay.
He is an appaloosa x tb sire is Centaur El Cid and dam is trynova out of tyranavos.
He has a very cheeky sense of humour and used to have a tendency to buck. he has a bit of a blemish on his front lower leg, also his freeze brand marking is OE9Y.

He got sold to the somerset/wiltshire area.

Any information please get in touch.


----------



## MrMeldrew (5 October 2009)

How sad...good luck finding him


----------



## Maesfen (5 October 2009)

You could try NED, find him on there, which passport issuer he is with, write or ring them and ask them to forward a letter on to his present or last known owner; enclose an SAE with your letter and full contact details so that hopefully you will be contacted by them.
Hope you find him and he's happy.


----------



## burge (5 October 2009)

I hope you have disowned your mother!


----------



## vroutledge (5 October 2009)

how do i upload a picture?


----------



## vick (5 October 2009)

I usally do mine through photobucket, but it won't let me latley


----------



## Joules (5 October 2009)

I suggest putting an advert on Tracingequines.com - I put an advert on there for my horse - wanted some background info even after owning him for 8 years and managed to find someone who knew him years &amp; years ago !!!


----------



## vroutledge (6 October 2009)

Thankyou i might try that....


----------



## vicky18 (1 April 2011)

Hi, omg i have been trying to trace dan for so long. i even tried to ring old vets ect. i have had dan since aug 08. I even 118 your number, and was told you moved to australlia. so hope you get this message would be lovely to speak to you, and for you to come and see him, im so excited. please if you get this mess please phone me on 07885728894. hope to hear from u soon


----------



## Snowysadude (1 April 2011)

Wow thats so nice if thats true hope it all works out well - Vicky have you sent them a private message as well with details?


----------



## SuperCoblet (1 April 2011)

vicky18 said:



			Hi, omg i have been trying to trace dan for so long. i even tried to ring old vets ect. i have had dan since aug 08. I even 118 your number, and was told you moved to australlia. so hope you get this message would be lovely to speak to you, and for you to come and see him, im so excited. please if you get this mess please phone me on 07885728894. hope to hear from u soon
		
Click to expand...

That's fabulous news! Well done both of you!  and good luck


----------



## HopesnDreams (1 April 2011)

How exciting.


----------



## TheEquineOak (1 April 2011)

What happened?!

I'm a sucker for a happy ending


----------



## vicky18 (1 April 2011)

Snowysadude said:



			Wow thats so nice if thats true hope it all works out well - Vicky have you sent them a private message as well with details? 

Click to expand...

yes i have thankkyou so much. just so worried she doesnt respond as she hasnt logged on since 09. she hasnt left any personal info on her profile. cant tell every one how excited i am about this. i have spent so long trying to trace him, any info from anyone would be great thx xxx


----------



## fitzaud2 (2 April 2011)

hi vicki, have you tried sending the admin a message saying you need to contact her. I'm sure you have to provide some contact details when signing up for the forum. Maybe ask them to send her your details, and go from there. just a thought, I hope you two get hooked up!!!!!


----------



## cally6008 (5 April 2011)

Bump for Vicki and Dan


----------



## vicky18 (5 April 2011)

fitzaud2 said:



			hi vicki, have you tried sending the admin a message saying you need to contact her. I'm sure you have to provide some contact details when signing up for the forum. Maybe ask them to send her your details, and go from there. just a thought, I hope you two get hooked up!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

thankyou i will try that, thx so much to everyone who has posted. she not been in touch yet, but any one knowing her user name and any info would be great. thx again x


----------



## haras (5 April 2011)

I hope she sees your message too....  how ironic that you have both posted on here, but so far apart that you aren't seeing each others messages.

Have you sent a private message?  as some people have private messages sent to their email address too, so she might see it that way?

Fingers crossed you manage to get in touch!


----------



## haras (5 April 2011)

I just found this too....

http://www.horsetrace.com/listings/l1326.php

Theres a mobile number for her on the link.   hope it's still current!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (5 April 2011)

Just an idea Vicky - maybe remove your phone number from the open forum?

There are nutters out there u know


----------

